# HRCH Chocolate Lab for Stud



## tylera (Mar 17, 2016)

*HRCH DOCTOR DOPPLER RADAR*

Radar is a 70 lbs Chocolate Lab with yellow recessive gene. He's a good marker with a lot of drive. I plan to run him in some qualifying field trials master hunt tests this spring. His parents were both pointing labs and had titles in the apla. Located near Grand Rapids, MI. Call me at 616-337-2758 or email me at [email protected] if you have any questions.

DOB: 12/7/12
ofa hips- good
ofa elbows-normal
eic-clear
genotype: Eebb
$500


----------

